# Vegetarian in Alicante



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

As a vege I find it can be a challenge in Spain. I'm curious as to others experiences?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MShaw said:


> As a vege I find it can be a challenge in Spain. I'm curious as to others experiences?


We have been living in Spain for just over 10 years now, and my husband is vegetarian (and unlike some who describe themselves as such, he does not eat fish). It certainly is a challenge, although not quite so much now as it was when we first arrived.

Of course, finding ingredients and cooking for yourself at home is not a problem, it is when you want to eat out that it becomes very restrictive, particularly if you'd like to eat in Spanish rather than international restaurants. What we tend to find is that there are often options suitable for vegetarians as starters, but absolutely nothing as a main course. Salads and tortilla española are widely available, but that quickly gets boring. Pisto con huevos or patatas a lo pobre served with a fried egg on top are quite tasty options but not found too often on menus. In the large cities in particular, the more modern Spanish restaurants are now offering more vegetarian food, especially tapas. We're just back from Sevilla where there is a great restaurant, Arte y Sabor, which is really good for both vegetarians and omnivores like me. We like to be able to go to a restaurant which caters for both of us rather than a purely vegetarian/vegan restaurant, some of which can be a bit "worthy", all brown rice and lentils.

If eating in any Spanish establishment it is crucial to check that anything you are ordering from the menu does not in fact contain meat (and specify not jamón or pollo as they are often not counted as meat) or fish (including atún) even if the menu description doesn't mention them. I've lost count of the number of times my OH has had to send things back because of this.

As in most countries, Italian and Indian restaurants tend to offer a wider choice of dishes suitable for vegetarians, and at least around Málaga noodle bars have now become quite popular (we have Tuk Tuk, Padthaiwok and Noodes, all of which offer vegetarian dishes which at least are a bit of a change) and the new burger chains which have sprung up everywhere (like The Good Burger) normally offer a veggie option.


----------



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Lynn. Its nice to hear about others experiences.

I've also found that it's assumed that a "bit of fish or chicken" is ok! 

In Alicante city centre I found Bodhi Green which was a complete dream of a restaurant and actually you have to book to get a table because its so popular. Wonderful vege food. The restaurant name indicates it has a Buddhist theme

I found the vege option in Good Burger was expensive and dreadul, warmed up squashed vegetables in batter. 

As I contine to explore different areas I'll update.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MShaw said:


> Thanks Lynn. Its nice to hear about others experiences.
> 
> I've also found that it's assumed that a "bit of fish or chicken" is ok!
> 
> ...


I must admit my husband didn't rate the veggie burgers in TGB either. There is a brilliant gourmet burger place (not a chain but run by a young Italian couple) in Nerja called Momo Burger, unfortunately they close for the winter and they have 3 different veggie options on their menu. My OH loves the garbanzos one.

Bodhi Green sound great. We ate in a really good vegan restaurant in Palma de Mallorca when we were there in June, called Bon Lloc. I never mind going to a vegetarian/vegan restaurant if the food is good.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

MShaw said:


> I found the vege option


I have not heard of this type of vegetarian before. Google is not helping.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi there! My husband, our son, and I are vegans living near Benidorm! We've been here for over a year now and I have to say it gets so much easier! As PP has said, you have to be careful when dining out because the Spanish tend to hide a lot of _productos animales_ in their food. For example, they love to put mayonnaise in their sauces (hint: Patatas brava!) and they will readily use fish stock or chicken stock for cooking rice or other things. We actually never eat out anymore because we always feel ill after :joy: But Spain offers so much in amazing veggies and fruit and local cuisine (traditional) we have never eaten better in our lives. And to veganize the Spanish dishes makes for mouthwatering new recipes! 

If you have any questions we'd be happy to help!


----------



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

*A Guide!*

I'm making a list! Actually now that we're talking about it I think I'll put a free guide together.
So anyone who wants to input their experiences will be a big help thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Copenhagen restaurant in the Ruzafa area of Valencia city is another good option. I believe they have another couple of restaurants in the same group now.


https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...a_Province_of_Valencia_Valencian_Country.html

El Calafate in Málaga capital normally gets good reviews, but we haven't tried it for ourselves yet.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...sta_del_Sol_Province_of_Malaga_Andalucia.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ecocentro, Calle Esquilache, Madrid
Restaurant and buffet


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Not being any form of "veg..." I am confused as to how an egg can be OK


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Not being any form of "veg..." I am confused as to how an egg can be OK


I'm not a vegetarian either, but eggs sold for human consumption are unfertilised, therefore you are not killing an animal nor eating a dead animal (it's on those grounds that my husband is a vegetarian). Same goes for milk and cheese.

Vegans, of course, eat no animal products at all.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

With a vegan in the family, I find oriental restaurants are the best for eating out, with lots of options that are acceptable.

Happy Cow's the place to look for specialist vegetarian or vegan restaurants and shops:
https://www.happycow.net/europe/spain/alicante/


----------

